# John Hughes, 59.



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2009)

*'80s teen flick director John Hughes dies in NYC*



> A spokeswoman for John Hughes says the director of 1980s coming-of-age films like "Sixteen Candles" and "The Breakfast Club" has died in Manhattan.
> 
> Michelle Bega says the 59-year-old Hughes died of a heart attack during a morning walk. He was in Manhattan to visit family.


----------



## MJS (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow. I am suddenly very sad. 

I can remember how some critics made light of his work because so much of it was about kids and teenagers, but IMO, he had a rare genius for showing the happier side of the human condition. Every one of his films cheered me and warmed me. Some of them encouraged me through teenage rough periods.


Rest in peace, Mr. Hughes.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 6, 2009)

We won't forget about you.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Aug 7, 2009)

.


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 7, 2009)

Growing up as a teen in the '80's...and being a bit of an outsider/weirdo myself...his movies were very influential to me.  He will be missed.  Thanks for all the great moments.

RIP


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 7, 2009)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hughes work wasn't of course just about teens and coming of age stories... but also about adults striving in their own little worlds and nucleus' ... Uncle Buck, Planes Trains & Automobiles, Dutch... also well loved for Ferris Bueller's Day Off, Home Alone 2, as well as Nat. Lampoon's Christmas Vacation...to name a few. 

The man was a genius in writing, directing ... there's a BIG hole in Hollywood right now that's going to be hard to fill. 

RIP Mr. Hughes.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 7, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Hughes work wasn't of course just about teens and coming of age stories... but also about adults striving in their own little worlds and nucleus' ... Uncle Buck, Planes Trains & Automobiles, Dutch... also well loved for Ferris Bueller's Day Off, Home Alone 2, as well as Nat. Lampoon's Christmas Vacation...to name a few.
> 
> The man was a genius in writing, directing ... there's a BIG hole in Hollywood right now that's going to be hard to fill.
> 
> RIP Mr. Hughes.


 
Absolutely! 
Johns death blindsided me. I had the priviledge/honor of working with him on 2 projects. Another good guy down.


----------



## Carol (Aug 7, 2009)

His work spoke volumes to me.

I was a sophomore or junior in high school when The Breakfast Club came out...and the movie was filmed at a Chicagoland high school that was about 20 minutes away from me.  I don't think I've ever seen a movie speak to me so loudly (before or since).   

Now as an adult, I appreciate his movies because they told genuine, engaging stories.  He didn't need a lot of sex sex or shocking behaviour to prop up what he was trying to say.

I'll miss him a lot.


----------

